# My Goldpaw Girls



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

_My Goldpaw Girls_









_Ritchie (MBPIS Ch. Goldpaw's Million Doll'r Dream) & London (Goldpaw's Ms.Jingle Bell Rock)_​


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh are they ever beautiful!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh it looks as though Ritchie found the mud!!!!!!! Good for her!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

They are beauties Danielle. I always love seeing pics of your girls. I've been checking out the pics of the current Goldpaw litter, sooo cute.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

No doubt about it they are a couple of Gems! Very nice picture.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

arcane said:


> Oh it looks as though Ritchie found the mud!!!!!!! Good for her!!!!!!!!


LOL oh she sure did!! She's a "Mud Bud"


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> They are beauties Danielle. I always love seeing pics of your girls. I've been checking out the pics of the current Goldpaw litter, sooo cute.


Thank you  I've been watching Tammy's Breeze x Landon babies grow too, very cute puppies!! If they're anything like their half sister London, they will be very sweet and cuddly!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - what a great shot of 2 beauties


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a couple of real beauties up there in the frozen tundra.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are both gorgeous. And looks like they enjoy the mud.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------

